
The Perky Experiment (2014) - kordless
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/mental-imagery/perky-experiment.html
======
jnordwick
Fake science.

> For example, some subjects were asked to imagine a New York skyline whilst a
> faint image of a tomato was projected on the screen. Several of them failed
> to notice the tomato, but reported imagining New York at sunset (Segal,
> 1972).

When I was reading this, I immediately thought of NYC at sunset too.

Maybe it is something like because I live in NYC and you are more likely to
remember things with emotional content, but the links described seem awfully
tenuous.

Why doesn't psychology use double blind studies like medicine?

